# New Kit Box



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Here are some pics of the beginning of my new kit box. The dimensions are 4ft wide and 3ft deep. It slopes from 4ft to 3ft from front to back. Thanks for looking.

Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

very nice!
do you do carpentry for a living?


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is another pic. I will put updates on as i move forward on this.


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Haha no but thank you. I am a high school sr dying to get out


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

HA!!!
well it looks good and please do update us with pictures
Do you already have birds?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks awesome! I am building another one soon, and I like the plan you have there! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's coming along nicely....keep us posted with pictures! We like pictures!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

PSU...
College is even worse. If you believe high school is hard, you will be utterly surprise about college. I still remember studying until 2 am and waking up around 6 am almost everyday. The library was my second home. Obviously I was in a science field. In my literature class (English) we have to read 3 novels per month and I only have to take that class because it is required. I'll say enjoy high school year.


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

I got the walls and trusses up. Here you go.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

looking very good!!!
thanx for the update pics


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That looks fabulous!! Are you *SURE* you're not a carpenter?


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

heres another view


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

*lookin good!*

Them birds aint gettin spoiled a little bit are they? You do good work!


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you for all the compliments guys. I just want to give them the best and most comfortable housing i can. I like doing carpentry projects. Right now im working on a big gun case at school out of oak. Ill add some pics when i get it done and finished


Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think you have craftsmanship skill. Your work looks really good--very professional. I still don't know how to calculate that birds mouth. Any tips on that?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryan - The build is looking great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Im sorry RodSD what is a bird mouth? 


I worked on the box again today. I got the 4 walls covered and got the hole cut out for the trap. All that needs done is the door and and the perches put in. It was dark when i finished so i didnt get pics. Ill try to get some tomorrow


Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Birds mouth, I think, is the notch on the rafter at the backside.
Here is a reference picture:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...7s+mouth+cut&start=18&ndsp=18&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Ohh gotcha. What i did was i held the rafter next to the 2x4 on the side wall and and traced it out and then cut it out with a jigsaw.

Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

we wanna see the finshed product!!!! come on!!!


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

Haha soon guys very soon. By the time i got home from tryouts it was dark. I have the perches together and the door is almost done. Just got the bob-trap when i got home so hopefully by this weekend, depending on how baseball goes.


Ryan Shaeffer


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Baseball? What position do you play? I was a catcher from little league thru high school. 



We'll get you rollin' by the time spring gets here! Woo Hoo!!!

I also have 5 pair mated and nesting, so it should be a good year! I can't wait to get you some of these babies from the birds I got out of Texas....good stuff man. Take care and get them pics up here so we can check out your kit box....that thing looks solid as a rock!

LittleJohn


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

I put them all in an album. Hope this works. I still have the final touches to do trim, painting, etc.


Sorry the pics took so long


Ryan Shaeffer


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=537


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryan, the kit box looks good! It looks like your perches are a little too close to each other in height...just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

looks great to me and height really isnt a problem when its a kit box as its dark inside them and as long as they have room between levels of perches you shouldnt have a problem in there


----------

